
Show HN: Popcorn GIF Search - thenickreynolds
https://popcorngifsearch.com/
======
thenickreynolds
I built Popcorn GIF Search website as well as the Chrome, Firefox and Edge
extensions few years ago with the primary goal of making it easier to put GIFs
in Github comments/PRs (using the "copy markdown" feature). I've shared with
co-workers people also use it to drag GIFs directly into emails. I've built it
to be as fast as possible, a clean UX, and no ads.

I recently rewrote the entire project in React so I could publish the website
version and make it easier to update/add features: popcorngifsearch.com but
the extension is the best way to use it - it's way easier to drag from the
popup into emails and it can be opened using Ctrl+G.

I'd love feedback, feature requests, and ideas on how to get more users.

